# In Germany: Lunar Eclipse at 11:20, 11:50, 12:20 and 12:50



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2007)

The cloud cover has opened up a bit! 

11:20 p.m.






Nothing newer as yet ... stay tuned.


----------



## tpe (Mar 3, 2007)

Excelent, it has closed in here, cant see a thing, It would be a real treat to get another, i hope the cloud cover keeps away, if they are that quality too its fantastic .

tim


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

you are so lucky! there is a big cloud hovering just above my house


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 3, 2007)

looks good and it also looks good from here but I'm not going out in the cold again


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 3, 2007)

Wonderful shot, Corinna!!! Wow. That looks like a still shot from a movie. Love it.

(Terribly overcast here, so I doubt I'll see the eclipse   )


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2007)

10 to 12 ... and I can no longer take any photos since my eye sight no longer allows me to focus. I just cannot see anything in the viewfinder any more. So sorry. 

This 5 second exposure at f9.0 looks like the best of the latest batch I managed (and only half) to sort of see... no more.






Also what soft shining there remains right now as the moon is fully eclipsed has hidden behind a haze of thin clouds.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^ Nice!  You got some of the orange glow in that last one!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you, yes, I did, but now I am all dizzy, have a crick in the neck, and feel like it got the most of it, but more clouds came (were already coming and making the second photo quite hazy, though that could also be the crop, in the original frame the moon is a lot smaller, of course, wanna see?) and I simply no longer could see enough to focus. A pity.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2007)

This is the original and totally untouched frame, only resized. Nothing else. This is the closest I can ever get to the moon with my very normal 300mm zoom:


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

ok, the cloud above my house has opened ... I'll give it a try now ...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it's great... that's about all I would be able to do with my similar lens if the darn clouds would part for a while.  Thanks for posting these so quickly, Corinna.  Helps me get over the frustration of not being able to see it here.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, I could not help myself and tried again at full eclipse (20 past midnight), and I can only present you this small version of the crop (it is too blurred, I really could not see what I was doing but wanted to do it, all the same!)






And here this uncropped version of the light gradually coming back, taken at 20 to 1






Both are 5 second exposures at f9.

Now the light is coming back more and more clearly but the moon is at such an angle now that I can no longer capture it from my bedroom window without a SEVERE crick in the neck.

So from here I'll wait for all the brilliant photos of the experts!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

to be continued here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73866


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 3, 2007)

Well done Corinna!  The glow of the partially eclipsed moon is only just now visible, but it's obscured by clouds still, and too hazy to photograph.  Darn.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Thank you, yes, I did, but now I am all dizzy, have a crick in the neck, and feel like it got the most of it, but more clouds came (were already coming and making the second photo quite hazy, though that could also be the crop, in the original frame the moon is a lot smaller, of course, wanna see?) and I simply no longer could see enough to focus. A pity.



I know exactly what you mean! Had the same problems (even the neck  )

I did take several shots in a row with different focus, hoping I'd get one that does it


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 3, 2007)

Love that first shot at 11:20pm.  Very mystical and romantic!

I believe you are using the same lens as me? On mine the infinity setting is actually past infinity.  The best techniqui is to find the brightest star you can see and manually focus on it, take a shot, review how sharp it is and adjust a tiny bit.  When you have a trus infinity focus set lock the focus with a peice of insulation tape. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 4, 2007)

Chris, if only I knew how to fix the focus, I can't seem to do so... with tape you say you do it? Hmph...

But at the full eclipse it was so dark in the view finder and my eyes were so strained, I really could not see anything any more...Everything was blurred, even when I checked the photo on the screen, I could not get anything sharp any more with my eyes... :roll: Stupid old age...!

And then that tripod of mine :roll: ... it really is nothing but a piece of scrap. Grrr . And my lens, the Sigma DG 70-300mm 1:4,5.6 is not really good, either... so this was all I could get, and I am happy I did ... all during the day the thick clouds did not budge for even once so I was getting prepared for something grand like this eclipse to happen "behind closed clouds", as it were. So I am happy it made itself VISIBLE to me, that was what counted most.


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! That is amazing Corinna. Didn't see a single thin gup this way - which is quite a shame.


----------



## perylousdemon (Mar 4, 2007)

This makes me wish I had a better digital camera. None of the pictures I tried to take of the eclipse came out very well (not to mention I only have a 3x optical zoom...grr). Hopefully, the film ones will turn out better.

Anyway, this is an _excellent _shot...well worth a crick in the neck.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks for sharing - too overcast here to enjoy it.


----------



## Dougie (Mar 4, 2007)

You managed to get some cool shots there. I tried from where I am, and I couldn't get a good focal point . Well done with yours.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 4, 2007)

All of them are so beautiful!


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like the first one.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2008)

After I have found this thread again (note that it is from last year's lunar eclipse!), I feel there is no need for me to get up at 4 and try to find the moon behind the thick cloud cover tonight...!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

and tonight.. clouds clouds everywhere


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh nooooo! What a shame.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 20, 2008)

its happening now for mine, pics coming within the hour


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 20, 2008)

clear skies btw


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Lucky you!
I woke at 4:45, and knew tonight's eclipse would still be (partly) on, but I couldn't make myself rise from my bed. I just felt I would rise only to be greeted by clouds, so I thought, what the ... you know.


----------

